# Word of Warning (Clown Killifish with Shrimp)



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep. In general, most fish are not compatible with shrimp. It's unfortunate that you had to find out this way.


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

I saw some clown killis in a LFS a couple months ago and thought they were the coolest, cutest, most shrimp-safe-looking fish I'd ever seen. They're so tiny! And so cute!
I got pretty excited and looked them up just to make sure I could put them in my shrimp tank. The answer was a resounding no. I would never have guessed that these things were so aggressive!

Good luck with the rest of your shrimp!
You can keep them in a jar basically indefinitely if you get a sponge filter and try to keep the parameters relatively stable (so the larger the jar the better).


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Only fishes I would risk with shrimp are Threadfin Rainbow's who have very tiny mouth's.
So much so,that feeding them sometimes requires very tiny food's ,or food's that are mashed up for them.
Would expect them to take tiny baby shrimps with ease ,but maybe not adult's.
Certainly Amano shrimp would be safe.
I personally keep cherry shrimp in a tank safe from predator's until the colony is large enough before trying them with most all community fish in community tank's.
Need lot's of plant mass /rock's,wood for shrimp to retire from predator's to have a chance of seeing many in community tank's.
When their number's dwindle in my community tank's, I then decide if it's worth it to try another bunch from the shrimp safe tank.
I see a few adult's(shrimp) in my community tanks but never any babies.
I keep my cherry shrimp in pleco tank that largely ignore them and they seem to thrive without too much predation from the pleco's.


----------



## meridian (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a 20g long with six Clown Killifish, as well as Ember Tetras, Chile Rasboras, Harlequin Rasboras, Dwarf Red Rainbows, White Cloud Minnows, a few Neon Tetras and Otto Cats along with Red and Bloody Mary Shrimp.

All these fish are very peaceful....no chasing, nipping or aggressiveness. None of these fish pay much attention to the shrimp and certainly do not try to snack on them. Every once in a while you see a shrimp swimming and bumping into the Killis but they just swim away.
I know this is an old thread but if anyone else comes upon it wondering about these fish, I find Clown Killis are extremely peaceful and in my experience, shrimp safe

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m0yt1y0dfb9efvy/IMG_6299.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m74b6wx1ft22jv8/IMG_6300.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

So weird I had a big population of breeding cherry shrimp in my old tank with dwarf rainbows, cherry barbs, and rasboras. The only fish I ever saw go after them was a male Betta and by the time he was introduced the tank was so dense with plants and there were so many shrimp that he didn't make a dent in the population. Clown killies are so tiny I can't imagine them going after shrimp as big as they are but I guess some fish just have that predator instinct.


----------



## NCnano (Jul 6, 2017)

meridian said:


> I have a 20g long with six Clown Killifish, as well as Ember Tetras, Chile Rasboras, Harlequin Rasboras, Dwarf Red Rainbows, White Cloud Minnows, a few Neon Tetras and Otto Cats along with Red and Bloody Mary Shrimp.
> 
> All these fish are very peaceful....no chasing, nipping or aggressiveness. None of these fish pay much attention to the shrimp and certainly do not try to snack on them. Every once in a while you see a shrimp swimming and bumping into the Killis but they just swim away.
> I know this is an old thread but if anyone else comes upon it wondering about these fish, I find Clown Killis are extremely peaceful and in my experience, shrimp safe
> ...




I had the killies in a nano tank, and the shrimp were smaller than them as they were not fully mature. However, keeping the killifish trio was delightful. The tank has been torn down for several months because when I took a one week vacation, there was a “duckweed bloom” and the ecosystem in the tank fell apart. The tank is currently sitting empty, however I plan to re-plant it soon, and restock it in a month or so. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

